# New Sump



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

This is my new sump for the New tank that I am getting.

Its something that I got made by one of Patrick's (Mykiss) contacts. Its BIG, 4'x2'x18". It will be for a 240g. I'll post more pics when I get the rest set up.










Cheers


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

he did wonderful work. I am also asking for a few things done


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good!

Would you mind pm'ing me the price? I'm looking at either making a sump out of a used tank or getting a custom.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks great. I might need one of those in the future. Good to know there is someone around who can make them.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice sump! that work looks familiar. You'll be happy with it, he's proud of his work and it shows.


----------

